# ID



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Luva40's Gallery at P-Fury

Check out the unknown pics. Picked him up from Ash.

Kevin


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm clueless...
1st one looks like some type of rhom..
2nd...Looks like an irritan....
but I am not an expert just a guess...
Nice Fish..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

1st one looks like an Irritan, but still cant concour.

Topic should've been posted in P Identification


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Sorry Zilla. Move it if you need to. I just get way better responses here.

Kevin


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> 1st one looks like an Irritan, but still cant concour.
> 
> Topic should've been posted in P Identification


 You see what I am talking about...








I dont know squat.....








Frank Help.....


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Looks like a very skinny brandtii to me


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1) emaciated fish 2) poor quality photo 3) Not brandtii 4) certainly a Serrasalmus, might be rhombeus, see #2. Not good enough for ID.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

hastatus said:


> 1) emaciated fish


Just got it Wednesday.

Kevin


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

For a better pic, look at Ash's last post about ID's. The top one is the one (or the same as the one) he sent me. Frank?

Kevin


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

thats a rhom


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

looks like a rhom!!!!!


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Whatever this fellah is, he sure knows how to mutilate a fish. At first he wouldn't eat, but after adding 2 Mollys, 2 Tetras, 2 Algae Eaters, and 2 Catfish...All I have left is 2 Tetras and 1/2 a catfish.

Kevin


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

looks like a rhom but no red in the eyes. what size is he


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

4-5"

Kevin


----------

